# How to protect door sill "aluminum"



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

I've already noticed how easy it is to drag a foot across the nice metal on the bottom of the inner door.....so what is there to do to protect it?

I was looking at the 3M clear bra stuff but I don't need that much, can this stuff be purchased at a local auto supply store in smaller amounts?

BTW, my Zaino arrived yesterday  .....but I'm out of town until Friday  

I thought I could hold off on any sort of mods for a long time but I really am wanting an exhaust and a Predator or Superchips.....


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Polish it with a fine liquid wax like any other finished metal surface. The wax stays on the metal and serves as a protectant and lubricant -- allowing you to wipe stuff like shoe polish right off. 

I have not used Zaino yet, but people I trust do -- and you could probably apply it to that surface as well. I know guys who do their polished wheels with the stuff.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

RookWV said:


> I've already noticed how easy it is to drag a foot across the nice metal on the bottom of the inner door.....so what is there to do to protect it?
> 
> I was looking at the 3M clear bra stuff but I don't need that much, can this stuff be purchased at a local auto supply store in smaller amounts?
> 
> ...


Yes it can be purchased in smaller amounts, let me know how much you want and I can give you a price. I can cut some stock down to any size that you need. www.ultrashield-hr.com


----------

